# Recruiting Video - Free Offer



## MWN (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm getting ready to start filming my boy this season for his recruiting video and thought to myself that I really enjoy film/video editing, have over $4,000+ in software tools (Sound Forge, Premier Pro, Sony Vegas, BlueFX Titler, etc.) and that maybe I could make this into a side-businesses (who knows, maybe even pay for club fees next year).

Here is the offer (for a limited time only), if you have a HS aged kid and enough game film for 2-3 minutes of highlights (not just training), I'll make your video for free in exchange for portfolio rights.  I'm looking to put together no more than 5 videos of approximately 2-3 minutes each.  

If interested, PM me.  We can chat over the phone.  If you use the video, great.  If not, that's OK too.

The video will follow the basic format:

10 second intro title with basics.
player highlights with basic compositing highlighting player (circle, arrow, etc.)
lower 3rd titles as necessary (jersey number and color)
end titles with additional details, contact info, GPA, etc.
Music (if any) will be royalty free and not obnoxious or vulgar.
Note, looking for players with film that meets most of the following:

Tape from a high perspective when possible (at least several feet from the ground).  A tripod is highly recommended. 
Limited zoom in and out.  The wider the angle the better, don’t loose track of the ball. 
Show enough of the field so that we are able to see the player’s vision, runs with and without the ball, use of space, combinations with teammates, etc.
Coaches want to see the progression of each play so you need a wide enough angle to capture multiple players, but they also want to see foot skills and technical abilities so do not lose focus on the primary player you are recording
*Field Player:  need match footage only*

Goals, shots on goal, assists
Crosses, clears
Corner kicks, goal kicks
Traps from the air, headers
Steals, Tackles
Passes: clean passes to a teammate, 1 touch, give-n-go’s, thru balls, possession
Ball Handling – 1 v 1 moves, shielding, keeping possession
Good runs
*Keepers: skills footage and match footage*

Include Diving to your left and right(low and high shots)
High Balls – collecting and punching crosses
Breakaways – how well keeper cuts the angles and do sliding saves
Punting – follow the ball to see distance
Goal Kicks


----------



## davin (Jun 5, 2018)

MWN said:


> I'm getting ready to start filming my boy this season for his recruiting video and thought to myself that I really enjoy film/video editing, have over $4,000+ in software tools (Sound Forge, Premier Pro, Sony Vegas, BlueFX Titler, etc.) and that maybe I could make this into a side-businesses (who knows, maybe even pay for club fees next year).
> 
> Here is the offer (for a limited time only), if you have a HS aged kid and enough game film for 2-3 minutes of highlights (not just training), I'll make your video for free in exchange for portfolio rights.  I'm looking to put together no more than 5 videos of approximately 2-3 minutes each.
> 
> ...


This is cool. Thanks for the offer. Can you do it if the only video we have available via streaming sites like streamsports?


----------



## MWN (Jun 5, 2018)

davin said:


> This is cool. Thanks for the offer. Can you do it if the only video we have available via streaming sites like streamsports?


Yes.  According to the Streamsports website:

_StreamSports is a sports film production company that provides parents, coaches, teams and players with High Definition footage of their games. Parents can sit back, relax and cheer their team on while our professional film crew captures every minute of every game. After the game, *each member of the team may view, stream and download their footage *by logging into their Player Video Portal._​


----------

